# Sennheiser PC360 Test



## PEG96 (1. Januar 2012)

*Testbericht: Sennheiser PC360*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Einleitung*
Ich habe in den letzten Wochen die Ehre gehabt, ein freundlicherweise von Sennheiser bereitgestelltes Testmuster ihres neuen Gaming-Headsets, dem PC360 zu testen.
Alles was ich zum Thema Klang und Tragekomfort schreibe, ist subjektiv. Ich versuche jedoch möglichst objektiv zu sein. Dies ist leider nahezu unmöglich, da jeder Mensch anders hört und einen anderen Geschmack hat. Deshalb sollte man diesen Bericht in Sachen Klang und Tragekomfort als groben Richtungsweiser sehen.
Was ebenfalls wichtig zu wissen ist, ist die Kette an der ich das Headset getestet habe: Zum einen habe ich am PC eine Asus Xonar Essence STX benutzt, des Weiteren habe ich meinen Marantz CD5004 und meinen Technics SL-1210 (mit Ortofon MC NR2) welcher an einem Technics SU-VX 700 hängt als Quelle verwendet.

*Informationen zum PC360G4ME*
Das PC360 wurde im Juni 2010 offiziell vorgestellt und richtet sich an Gamer, apropos Gamer, das Headset wurde vom E-Sport Team mTw mitentwickelt. Ob dies gefruchtet hat, werde ich im Folgenden erläutern, zuvor noch einige technische Daten:
Bauweise: Offen bzw. Halboffen
Ohrpolster: Velours
Kabellänge 3m
Gewicht: 300 g
Anschlussstecker: 2* 3,5mm vergoldete Klinkenstecker
*Kopfhörer*
Frequenzgang: 15- 28.000hz
Widerstand: 50 Ohm
Schalldruckpegel(bei 1khz): 112dB
*Mikrofon*
Frequenzgang: 50 – 16.000 Hz
Richtcharakteristik: Noise Canceling
Widerstand: 2000 Ohm
Empfindlichkeit n. 121 TR 9-5: -38dBV/Pa
*Verpackung*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Auf der Verpackung des PC360 prangt neben einem Bild des Headsets G4Me in goldener Farbe, auf dem oberen Teil der Verpackung sind einige Vorteile des Produktes aufgelistet. In meinen Augen wirkt die Verpackung nicht wirklich edel, da spricht mich die schlichte Verpackung bspw. eines HD650 wesentlich mehr an. Von vielen Freunden durfte ich aber hören, dass sie diese Verpackung sehr gelungen finden. Jedem das Seine. Nachdem man diesen Verpackungsteil hinter sich gelassen hat, kommt eine schwarze Kartonbox zum Vorschein, in ihr lagert auf einem „Bügel“ das Headset, welches in Folie eingeschweißt ist. Außer dem Headset legt Sennheiser nichts Weiteres in die Verpackung. Ein Adapter von 3,5mm Klinke auf 6,3mm Klinke hätte mich gefreut, wobei die Zielgruppe für dieses Produkt wohl keine 6,3mm Klinkenanschlüsse benutzt.
Das Auspacken des Headsets geht glücklicherweise ziemlich schnell von sich und ist nach wenigen Schritten abgeschlossen.

*Verarbeitung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verarbeitung des PC360 geht vollkommen in Ordnung. Schade ist, dass Sennheiser bei der Materialwahl teilweise Plastik einsetzt. Das fühlt sich gerade bei dem Lautstärkeregler an der rechten Ohrmuschel nicht gerade hochwertig an. Des Weiteren sieht und fühlt sich der Mikrofonarm nicht sonderlich edel an. Der Rest des Headsets fühlt sich sehr wertig an.
*Tragekomfort*
Im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger dem PC350 hat sich der Hersteller hier für eine offene Bauweise mit Velourpolstern entschieden. Das sorgt dafür, dass die Ohren nicht anfangen zu schwitzen, so bleibt immer ein „frischer Wind“ um die Ohren. Der Anpressdruck ist so gewählt, dass das PC360 nicht rutscht, aber auch nicht drückt. Was mich persönlich stört ist, dass der Kopfhörerbügel bei mir oben trotz des Polsters auf den Kopf drückt, bzw. relativ hart ist. Das ist beim bspw. HD650 wesentlich schöner gelöst. Mit der Zeit wird dieses Problem aber zunehmend besser, ob es ganz verschwindet vermag ich nicht zu sagen.

*Klang*
Nun zum wichtigsten Punkt, dem Klang. Hier ist erneut anzumerken, dass der Klang von jedem anders empfunden wird.
Als Quelle habe ich hier zunächst einmal meinen Marantz CD5004 genutzt, später folgen vermutlich noch einige Stücke von Platte, mit folgenden Songs habe ich getestet:
*Hero Enrique Iglesias *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyWST2KtTlg
Hier ist die Räumlichkeit für den Preis sehr gut, man hört sehr schön, dass der zupfende Gitarrist links sitzt und dass ein paar Streicher hinter dem Sänger sitzen. Die Instrumente werden sehr schön dargestellt, wobei auch hier eine Betonung auf dem Grundton vorliegt. Leider fehlt es dem PC360 etwas an Auflösung, sodass die Streicher und die Gitarre einfach etwas unsauber klingen. 
*No Surrender, Live 1975-1985*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQ5eytYif7Q
Hier ist Bruce Springsteens Stimme sehr dominant, sie wird sehr schön wiedergegeben, sodass Springsteens Stimme teilweise so „dreckig“ klingt, wie sie nun Mal klingt. Leider geht hinter diesem Element die Gitarre doch etwas unter. Deshalb muss man sich an vielen Stellen doch arg konzentrieren um die Gitarre in den leisen Passagen zu vernehmen. Leider fehlt auch hier der Gitarre das letzte bisschen an Präzision, sie klingt einfach nicht so, wie meine Gitarre. Die Mundharmonika hingegen wird deutlich vernehmbar wiedergegeben. 
*Where’d You Go, Fort Minor*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQdglLeGQXM
Hier gelingt dem PC360 die Differenzierung der Männerstimmen mehr schlecht als recht, es ist teilweise sehr schwierig herauszuhören, ob jetzt Mike, Tak oder ein anderes Bandmitglied singt. Des Weiteren klingt der Bass bei diesem Song leicht matschig, die Bassanhebung verstärkt das noch weiter. Des Weiteren merkt man hier anhand der relativ schwachen Dynamik, dass diese Aufnahme nicht wirklich gut ist.
*Mad World, Garry Jules& Micheal Andrews*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3N1MlvVc4
Hier ist ein ab einer gewissen Lautstärke ein ganz leises Grundrauschen vorhanden, was zwar nicht optimal, aber auch nicht allzu schlimm ist. Dafür klingt der Rest sauber, das Headset bringt die Stimmung des Liedes gut rüber. Wobei man auch hier wieder die Bassanhebung bemerkt, beim Klavier. Die Bühne ist hier nicht wirklich gut, die genaue Position der Musiker ist leider sehr schwer bis gar nicht erlauschbar.

*60 Thompson, Razorlight*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x1xWryU8Hw
Hier sind sowohl der Gesang als auch das Schlagzeug sehr präsent. Dem Bass fehlt es auch hier wieder etwas an Kontur. Der Gesang kommt dafür klar und deutlich herüber. Die Gitarre rückt für meinen Geschmack etwas zu weit in den Hintergrund, einige Akkorde sind fast komplett ausgeblendet.
*Crazy Little Thing Called Love*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1lVPnXsXX4
Hier ist das Grundrauschen meiner Meinung nach ziemlich stark ausgeprägt, dies ist aber Aufnahme bedingt. Die Bühne ist hier gut gelungen, man hört sehr schön heraus, wo Brian May mit seiner Gitarre sitzt, wo Herr Mercury singt und zu guter Letzt, wo das Publikum steht. Da diese Aufnahme glücklicherweise nicht vom LoudnessWar betroffen ist, ist die Dynamik hier gut, die Gitarre spielt hier sowohl leise, als auch laut. Die Stimme von Freddie Mercury wirkt hier fast genauso wie sie es soll, sehr kraft und emotionsvoll.
*This Pretty Face Amy Macdonald*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuYHKmP10xw
Diese Aufnahme ist zwar gut, jedoch macht sich der LoudnessWar auch hier in Form einer hohen Grundlautstärke bemerkbar. Die Raumaufteilung gelingt hier gut, die 2 Gitarristen sind hier klar am rechten und am linken Rand der Bühne zu hören, das Schlagzeug steht hinter Amy Macdonald, die ebenfalls eine Gitarre spielt. Den anspruchsvollen Anfang des Songs meistert das Headset relativ souverän, auch wenn den Instrumenten hier erneut der Feinschliff fehlt. Das Gesamtbild ist dennoch angenehm.
*Capriccio Italien Tschaikowsky*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baOnXML-6Zg
Hier ist die Bühne in Ordnung, man kann grob hören, wo genau die einzelnen Musiker sitzen. Hier sind die Pauken meiner Meinung nach etwas zu doll im Vordergrund. Die Dynamik dieses Stückes bringt das PC360 gut herüber, man merkt sehr schön, wenn alle Musiker voll „reinhauen“

*Anmerkung:* Diese Liste an konkreten Beispielen werde ich vermutlich noch weiter fortführen.

Was mir ebenfalls aufgefallen ist, bei so gut wie jedem Song ist, dass der berühmt berüchtigte Sennheiser-Teppich auch bei diesem Modell vorhanden ist, wenn auch nicht so stark, wie bei älteren Modellen. Des Weiteren ist die Abstimmung typisch Sennheiser mit einer Betonung auf dem Grundton.

*Spieleklang*
Als Testspiele habe ich *Battlefield 3* mit dem Preset Kopfhörer und mit *Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3* genutzt. Bei beiden Spielen war ich mithilfe des Headsets in der Lage Schüsse und Laufgeräusche präzise genug zu orten. Das kann der HD650 auch nicht viel besser. Die Explosionen und Schüsse kommen schön wuchtig rüber. Generell ist das Mittendrinngefühl sehr gut, teilweise erwischte ich mich dabei, wie ich bei einem Mörsereinschlag von hinten den Kopf umdrehte.
Als Quelle wurde sowohl eine Asus Xonar Essence STX, als auch der Creative Onboardsound genutzt.
Hier bestätigte sich mal wieder meine Meinung, dass bei Spielen kein teurer Kopfhörer not Tut.

*Qualität des Mikrofons*
Die Klangqualität des Headsets ist für Anwendungsbereiche wie Skype, TS3 usw. absolut ausreichend. Stimmen kommen sehr natürlich herüber. Um Instrumente oder Gesang aufzunehmen sollte man lieber zu einem anderen besseren Mikro greifen.


*Fazit*
In seinem Preisbereich ist das PC360 absolut empfehlenswert, da es für das Geld keine besseren Headsets gibt. Eine Steigerung im Headset Bereich erreicht man erst mit dem Beyerdynamic MMX300, welches jedoch deutlich mehr Geld kostet. Der Klang des Headsets für ein Headset hervorragend, auch wenn es gegenüber gleich teuren Kopfhörern einige Defizite gibt. 
Wenn man auch mit der Kombination aus einem Kopfhörer und einem Ansteckmikrofon leben kann(da damit der Komfort doch etwas leidet) ist die „Kombi“ die bessere Lösung.


----------



## PEG96 (1. Januar 2012)

So, nun ist der Test online.
Kommentare und Kritik sind erwünscht.
Des Weiteren währe es klasse, wenn User, die ebenfalls das PC360 besizten ihre Erfahrungen posten würden.

MfG Frederic


----------



## moparcrazy (1. Januar 2012)

Ich hoffe ich kenne die Antwort schon, dennoch muss ich einfach fragen... 
Die YouTube Video's sind nur als nachvollziehbares Beispiel gedacht und waren nicht Dein Testmaterial?


----------



## PEG96 (1. Januar 2012)

Tatsache, diese Qualität tu ich mir so nicht an.
Die meisten Datein hatten 320kb/s oder waren unkompriniert, demnächst kommt wenn gewünscht noch etwas vom Schwarzen Gold.

MfG Frederic


----------



## moparcrazy (1. Januar 2012)

Da wären im Test angaben zur Quelle und deren Qualität aber dennoch nett.


----------



## HAWX (8. Januar 2012)

Schöner Test, muss mir Neujahr wohl irgendwie entgangen sein.

Deine klangliche Betrachtung unterschreib ich so zu 100%, würde ich genauso sehen.

Ich für meine Reviews hab es mir angewöhnt im Fazit nochmal kurz wichtige Grundzüge im klanglichen Bereich aufzugreifen, wie beispielsweise Bühnendarstellung, tonale Abstimmung oder Auflösung etc.
Ist natürlich kein muss, aber imo durchaus sinnvoll


----------

